# CRS/CBS and Rilli shrimp not breeding



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

So i have 3 shrimp tanks on the go, 2 of them double as fry tanks.

Pumpkin tank
All good, breeding, counted 6 shrimplets so far


Rilli tank - No berried rillis since i got them a month or two ago
PH 7.5
TDS 137
GH 4.48
KH 2.8


CRS/CBS tank - had them a few months and still no shrimplets
Water is 50/50 tap/ro
PH 6.5
TDS 107
GH 2.23
KH 1.12


Any idea why the CBS/Rillis are not breeding?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rili's are fine but still prefer more acidic water. The crystals are fine as well however your GH bump up to 4 and ideally your TDS will be 120


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Ill add a few Indian almost leaves to the rilli tank. and pick up some GH booster next weekend when i get some ferts. Thanks frank


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

shift said:


> Ill add a few Indian almost leaves to the rilli tank. and pick up some GH booster next weekend when i get some ferts. Thanks frank


try using africian cichlid water conditioner(liquid) instead of a GH booster


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Ill see if i can find some locally today. Would you add in straight to the tank or just ease it in with water changes?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Will CBS still breed in higher PH? (7.5)

I just tested 2 of my other tanks.

Chi (PFR currently. may be pumpkins or CBS later as a test..)
PH 7.5
TDS 190
GH 5.6
KH 4.48


Fry/Pumpkin tank
PH 7.5
TDS 173
GH 5.6
KH 3.36


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Frank mentioned the PH at 6.5 is good for CBS\CRS, so I'd leave it where it is, not playing with it. Mine was around 6.5 as well when I had them. The rili's water should be lower though.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

True enough... Illl try using the chi for pumpkins then.. I'm getting 20 next weekend.. Ill do 10 with the ones i still have and 10 in the chi and see how they do.

Orrrrrrr Should i re-vamp the chi and change the substrate to Fluval stratum (still have a bunch left) and make the chi into a CBS tank  .. i feel bad banishing them to the workshop tank


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

2 stores and no one had ciclid water conditioner so I got some of this for now.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember had to order mine off ebay because everywhere was out of stock.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

How do you measure TDS? Is special equipment needed?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, TDS meter.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Yep there only 10-15 bucks so its nice to have one


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

TomC said:


> How do you measure TDS? Is special equipment needed?


I got mine at Walmart in the RV section for a handful of dollars. Advertised as a water purity tester. Seems to work pretty well so far.


----------

